# Correct syntax for set PACKAGESITE



## macunkie (Jul 7, 2012)

I've read over the handbook and have used different combinations of 





> set PACKAGESITE to ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/



In my case I need to get to ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc/packages-9-stable/Latest/

No matter how I attempt to input the set PACKAGESITE i get a syntax error ?

Is there a way to set this auto in my system so I don't have to type (what ever ) the correct path is every time?
Can it be set up in a .profile file of some sort?

Thanks as always,

Samuel.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 7, 2012)

It depends on the shell.  What the Handbook shows is not a literal command, but instructions.  "to" is not part of the command.

For csh(1):
`# setenv PACKAGESITE "ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc/packages-9-stable/Latest/"`

For bash(1):
`# export PACKAGESITE="ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc/packages-9-stable/Latest/"`


----------



## macunkie (Jul 8, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> It depends on the shell.  What the Handbook shows is not a literal command, but instructions.  "to" is not part of the command.
> 
> For csh(1):
> `# setenv PACKAGESITE "ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc/packages-9-stable/Latest/"`
> ...



Thank you again for all your great support !!

The " "  was what I was missing.

Samuel.


----------

